# Creative AWE64 16-bit Adutio (SB16 compat)



## liwarren (Mar 9, 2003)

I can't hear any souds anymore other than some scratching sounds. I had much trouble yesterday until someone very graciously helped me fix my computer. Now this is what I am missing: 
Creative AWE64 16-bit Audiot (SB16 compat)
Wave device for Voice Modem

I tried to reinstall the driver, but it asked me for my Windows 98 CD-Rom. I put it in and it said I was missing the file: cspman.dll

Can anyone help me?


----------



## The_Egg (Sep 16, 2002)

cspman.dll should already be in your Windows\System folder,
so just point the install box there (c/o specify location / browse)

Check to see if this file already exists on your system first.
If not, post back here, and we'll take things from there . . .


----------



## liwarren (Mar 9, 2003)

I found it when I did a search for the file. Now what do I do specifically? Thanks for the help.


----------



## The_Egg (Sep 16, 2002)

Ok, when it asks you for the Win98 CD, put it in the drive and click ok.
Windows will now say "cspman.dll could not be found"
and will give you options to cancel, skip file, specify a location, etc.
Checkmark "specify location"
and then click the "browse" button, and browse to
c:\windows\system
(assuming this is where you found cspman.dll on your hard drive)
Windows will now find cspman.dll in the specified location and the driver installation will now complete as normal.

However, according to this ms support page:
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=188430
cspman.dll is in driver11.cab on the Win98 cd-rom
so you could also browse and specify the "d:\win98" dir
(where "d:" is your cd-rom drive)


----------



## liwarren (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks for helping me! It is fixed. Hopefully all else will go okay. Thanks again.


----------

